# Craftsman router bits



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

Any thoughts/opinions on these?

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00926004000P?vName=&cName=&sName=


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

What are you wondering?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Crapsman? Save your money and get Freud. :whistling2:


----------



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

NateHanson said:


> What are you wondering?


If anyone has used these, and if they're any good.


----------



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

skymaster said:


> Crapsman? Save your money and get Freud. :whistling2:


Unfortunately, nobody in town carries Freud, and if I ordered them online, the shipping would cost more than the bits. :furious:

I've checked around town and I seem to have 4 options for router bit brands:
Craftsman (best deal)
Vermont American (used their tools before, wasn't impressed)
Ryobi
Porter-Cable (expensive! $17-$30 PER BIT)


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Personally, I don't think it matters a ton with most router bits. Yes, a freud will definitely hold an edge longer, and with a really big bit, I'll choose freud for smoother running/better balance. But in reality, router bits are disposable. They can't really be sharpened. If you're a occassional user, I'd say, just get the cheap bits.


----------



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

With router bits you WILL get what you pay for. And router bits are not cheap. Buy decent bits (Bosch, Freud, Whiteside, Jesada) and you will be happy. I've bought one cheap bit in my life. A skill. It sucks.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I've never had that experience, but then, maybe I've never bought a really cheap bit. For a smallish roundover bit you can pay $40 for a freud, of $20 for the rockler brand. I've almost always gone for the $20 bit, and I use them professionally. Now I don't buy bits at sears or home depot, etc, so maybe I don't really know a crappy router bit. I can believe that there's a bad bit out there. But I disagree that you should always buy the most expensive router bit you can find. Even a moderately serious hobbyist will end up with 20-30 bits. That's a crapload of money. I'd rather spend that money on good handtools, where price REALLY matters.


----------



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

A rockler bit is a decent bit IMO.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

I won't buy anything Craftsman anymore as they change factories and suppliers too frequently for any continuity of quality and they'll discontinue an item shortly after releasing it. Besides, they're K-Mart now and that right there ought to be enough said.

I use Rockler bits (local store here in AZ or on-line from RouterMania) and I also buy on-line from Eagle America and PriceCutter, which I believe is Eagle's super-discount outlet. Also, you can find some good deals occasionally on an individual brand name bit on EBay such as Amana, CMT and Freud, but it's a hit or miss as to what's available.

I also keep a small inventory of the most popular edge and straight bits made in China. They are inexpensive yet decent and they allow me to test various approaches and edges on cheap or scrap wood BEFORE I proceed with the project and use the good bits and wood.


----------

